# Birb is Bored and wants to RP.



## Degadoodle (Feb 9, 2018)

I don't really know what in particular I'm looking for, but anything works and if you had something in mind I am very open to ideas.

Just looking for something to do with my birdy boi Avery. He gets lonelers sometimes uvu

So yeah, if you're interested in a 1x1 just hmu in a convo or Discord or what have you, we can introduce sonas and figure out what to do from there.

<33


----------



## EmeraldWuff (Feb 9, 2018)

Seems nice, would ya tell me your Discord in a PM?


----------



## SashaBengal (Feb 10, 2018)

If birb ever wants to do a sfw group rp, hmu!


----------



## Degadoodle (Feb 10, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> If birb ever wants to do a sfw group rp, hmu!


Birb interested ovo


----------



## KiokuChan (Feb 18, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> If birb ever wants to do a sfw group rp, hmu!


That could possibly be fun to try. Not sure how well it would work out for me.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Feb 19, 2018)

Woo another birb!
If you want to talk, I'm on discord. I can PM you my link if you want.


----------



## *＊✿❀Monae❀✿＊* (Feb 19, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> If birb ever wants to do a sfw group rp, hmu!


i would also be interested in joining the group, but if you'd rather not thats oteh :3


----------



## *＊✿❀Monae❀✿＊* (Feb 19, 2018)

Degadoodle said:


> I don't really know what in particular I'm looking for, but anything works and if you had something in mind I am very open to ideas.
> 
> Just looking for something to do with my birdy boi Avery. He gets lonelers sometimes uvu
> 
> ...


sounds coool, hmu for my discord ˙˚ʚ(´◡`)ɞ˚˙


----------



## Sadistic Skull (Feb 20, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> If birb ever wants to do a sfw group rp, hmu!


I am interested! Hmu if you want my Discord. ^^


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Feb 28, 2018)

Henlo, stinky birb

You still accepting discord partners?


----------



## Degadoodle (Feb 28, 2018)

Rococo! said:


> Henlo, stinky birb
> 
> You still accepting discord partners?


I ammm!


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Feb 28, 2018)

Degadoodle said:


> I ammm!


Cool! Here's my discord: 
Scampy is Skimpy#0414

Feel free to hit me up, if you're interested in discussing possible rp ideas and all the sorts


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Mar 1, 2018)

Y’ello! I also have a birb!
If you’re still looking for people to RP with, just add me!
C4theSlime#9434


----------

